# COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING - POWERLIFTING - ATHLETICS & SPORTS > COLLEGIATE & PROFESSIONAL SPORTS >  Jumping rope

## sharp eye

Just wondering how good jumping ropes is. my strength coach swears by it just wondering what everybody thinks

----------


## Sicofit24

Id also like to know.. I just bought one.

----------


## Juggernaut

By far one of the best cardio exercises you can do......and in half the time. A couple of bros in the gym do quick sessions (five mins) between lifts. As for myself I can't go very long........wears me out quick.

----------


## sharp eye

does it help any with quickness

----------


## Juggernaut

> does it help any with quickness


being a staple for every boxer out there, I'm pretty sure it'll help with the footwork.

----------


## Kärnfysikern

I love it but it destroyes my achiles tendon. Otherwise I would do it every day. My favorite way of doing cardio.

Anyone got a suggestion for the tendon problem? Maby better shoes I used to jump in wrestling shoes and they dont protect much more then a pair of socks

----------


## angelxterminator

> I love it but it destroyes my achiles tendon. Otherwise I would do it every day. My favorite way of doing cardio.
> 
> Anyone got a suggestion for the tendon problem? Maby better shoes I used to jump in wrestling shoes and they dont protect much more then a pair of socks


get some padded running shoes, it makes a world of difference. I had a major accident a while ago, and tore my ACL in my right leg, MCL in my left, and destroyed my right ankle. I can use them now but shoes make the biggest difference in the world. I suppose i can probably tell more than you can!!


Also, if your gonna jump rope great, but do it in rounds. Jumping rope can get catabolic very quickly if you do it for too long. I find 5 minute rounds with 1 minute break between is good for me!

----------


## Kärnfysikern

ok thanks for the advice. Il invest in shoes next time I have a bit more cash  :Strong Smiley:

----------


## Panzerfaust

Jumping rope is good for endurance training.

I was having some endurance problems in Jiu-Jitsu...i started jumping rope which was very hard at first but after as little as a week i was tearing **** up on the mat. I could tell the difference in my wind etc...which allowed me to kick more arse.  :Smilie: 

Also good for building your calves up.

----------


## Collegecatcher

Watch the shin splints

----------


## palme

Im going to invest in a jumping rope, both for cardio and cordination.

----------


## BigLikeBull

one of the best exercises out there. do it in rounds. start with 3 2 minute rounds with a minute in betwee9stretch during this time). a minute and a half into the round got all out for the last 30 seconds. But a weighted jump rope for building of forearms also.

----------


## Cuttup

its one of the best and cheapest excersises you can do!!!! look at boxers,..thats all they do unless they're jogging

----------


## gibsonlpsd

yeah, jumping rope is one of my favorite exercises. when i go into a cutting period, i do 20 minutes sessions. wears you out real good.

----------


## AustrianOAK14

jump is one thing that helps footwork real good stuff bro real good i miss it from high school

----------


## KeyMastur

> As for myself I can't go very long........wears me out quick.


so would you say jumping rope is like having sex ??  :Hmmmm:

----------


## BigDogRonnieC

jumping rope is the best for endurence. also gives you great foot work and agility, my opinion is in the top three cardio exercises. i do them after almost every leg day helps me to losen up and takes some soreness away the next day.

----------


## Wannabswole

Definately one of the best agility workouts. I like doing 3 minute sessions and 1 1/2 minute sessions with a weighted jump rope. If you havent already, I would recommend a weighed rope, helps with the arms also.

----------


## MASStermind

first time i did it was in basketabll tryouts and I didnt know how I was flipping the rope behind my legs instead of in front and I would jump real high I got worn out in 2 seconds flat. My coach though I was joking around and send me to the principal but i was just stupid.

----------


## Bound for Muscle

> first time i did it was in basketabll tryouts and I didnt know how I was flipping the rope behind my legs instead of in front and I would jump real high I got worn out in 2 seconds flat. My coach though I was joking around and send me to the principal but i was just stupid.



haha dude, for some reason when i read that story i think of the guy in your avatar as being you, and doing all that ****....that's not really you is it?

anyway, about the shin splints, i am taking a ballet class and my teacher tells us to make sure we let our heels touch the ground on every jump, or else we will get shin splints. so i'm gonna say that you should try not just jumping and landing on the ball of your foot, use your whole foot.

----------


## Blackfoot PT

Jumping rope is a lot harder than it looks. It's great cardio though. Intervals, intervals, intervals... Did I mention intervals?

----------

